

Good Math, Bad Math - iratsu
http://scienceblogs.com/goodmath/

======
_bq
I've been reading Mark Chu-Carrol's blog since i first seen it on
news.myspace/mathematics. He is absolutely brilliant. He has a good style of
teaching mathematics and mathematical concepts. I wish he would compile a book
from the posts on his blog.

